# Sponge filter for fry



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Would it be better if I took away my aqua clear filter and put in a sponge filter so that the babies do not get sucked up? It for baby rams. I am getting the tank ready and I want to be prepared.

Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can put a sponge "pre-filter" over the input. Switching a filter is likely to cause an ammonia spike which is really bad for young fry. If the parents are raising the fry, they will keep them out of danger.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

What I do when I get fry is cover the intake of the filter in panty hose just encase I miss the hatching. I usually pull fry into a breeder net until they are big enough.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would personally just go with nylons over the filter intake and you should be fine. It wouldn't be to cool if your tank crashed from filters being swapped. I don't think anyone should really ever need to swap out filter pads I rinse mine off and back in they go. And some of them are super nasty looking lol


----------

